
GitLab Web IDE - aphextron
https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/project/web_ide/#doc-nav
======
ocdtrekkie
Wow, being able to edit multiple files from the web interface is a huge
upgrade over what GitHub allows. I've often wanted to make fairly simple
changes to projects that entail multiple file edits, and avoided just using
the web because I didn't want to have to send a pile of commits, one per file.

Also, the process of making a branch to submit them all as one PR is also
needlessly complicated on GitHub, especially since your fork's master will be
whatever commit upstream was at the first time you submitted a PR, and there's
no way to update your master to their master with the web UI. Usually I end up
deleting the fork so I can recreate it. There's no way to "just" create a
branch from the upstream's master. Easiest way is to create a one-commit PR,
and then add to the PR branch.

tl;dr: GitHub makes it painful to do this.

